# Rate the Game above yours..



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

Well let me see how u guys cope with this thread... 

Now we are all gonna rate Games of all the Platform...

Let me start..

Need For Speed Carbon


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

7/10
F.E.A.R
PS. there is a similar thread goin on in gamers section i think..


----------



## almighty (Aug 12, 2007)

10/10
Max payne 1 & 2


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

^ 
10/10 

yup... but only rating the game u played but not on the basis of reviews and thoughts..... 

Sims 2


----------



## almighty (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^max payne and mafia are my fav one
sims2 played ones so 

5/10

mafia


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

5/10
Painkiller


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

5/10

Hitman blood money


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

6/10

Thanks for the better response guys..

NFS UG 2


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 12, 2007)

6/10

used to play LittleFighter2 a lot... nice.. small.. simple FREE game


----------



## almighty (Aug 12, 2007)

8/10
splinter cell (chaos)


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

5.5 / 10

Spider Man


----------



## vish786 (Aug 12, 2007)

8/10


			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> 6/10
> 
> used to play LittleFighter2 a lot... nice.. small.. simple FREE game


11/10 for LF2, @koolblue, i'm master in Little Fighter 2.... can we hav a fight  i remember each and every move of each character in it.

mario.


----------



## almighty (Aug 12, 2007)

1/10
project IGI


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

8/10 for project IGI

FSX


----------



## almighty (Aug 12, 2007)

FSX ?????????????
full form bata do bhai


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

Flight Simulator X


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

^Arsenal Gunners can rate it

FIA GTR2 ?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

9/10 

The Godfather


----------



## almighty (Aug 12, 2007)

10/10 for the God father 
playboy mention


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 12, 2007)

Almighty seems h0rny 
Plyby Mansion.. spell it right...
never played.. so.. 0!

Vish786, me too rox in LF @ 
Did u play with the biggies.. LouisEX, Firzen and Julian? Juliean rox... my fav.. alongwith LouisEx 

Little Fighter 2.5 is an unofficial modification of Little Fighter 2


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

8/10

Far Cry


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

10/10 for Far Cry

Crysis


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

10/10 

Bioshock


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

Well after googling Bioshock: its 5/10

Gta Sa


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 12, 2007)

lol i was about to start this thread today.

9/10 for GTA SA


Mario Forever


----------



## virus_killer (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ 2/10

Counter strike


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

8/10

Quake 4


----------



## xbonez (Aug 12, 2007)

7/ 10
F.e.a.r


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 12, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> ^^ 2/10
> 
> Counter strike


15/10-CS1.6 just too good.perfect for online gaming.



			
				Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> Quack


8/10 for quake 4

10/10 for F.E.A.R.

NFS:MW?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> Well after googling Bioshock: its 5/10
> 
> Gta Sa



 Bioshock is in the same league where Crysis is.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2007)

8/10
bioshock (after seeing its gameplay video, i am all for it)

Mafia


----------



## almighty (Aug 12, 2007)

11/10
one of my fav game

knight rider


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

5/10 (classic)

Haze


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

6/10 

Gta Vice City


----------



## xbonez (Aug 12, 2007)

8 / 10

Indigo Prophecy


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

7/10 for Indigo Prophecy

Starcraft


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 12, 2007)

6/10.

Nfs Mw


----------



## almighty (Aug 12, 2007)

4/10

contra


----------



## chicha (Aug 12, 2007)

6/10 (the old console game). for contra

Indiana jones and the infernal machine, oni.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 12, 2007)

6/10

Fear


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 13, 2007)

9/10


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

Colin Mc Rae Rally 2005


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 13, 2007)

6/10 

Cricket 2005


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 13, 2007)

5/10

Halo 2


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 13, 2007)

8/10

Midtown Madness 2


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

8/10

Hitman 2


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 13, 2007)

^ 7/10

Hitman CodeName 47


----------



## nithinks (Aug 13, 2007)

7/10

Call Of Duty


----------



## The Outsider (Aug 13, 2007)

CoD 7/10
Tekken eh?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 13, 2007)

4/10
F1 challenge 99-02 modded to 07


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 13, 2007)

^5/10 
i dont like car racing games. 
HEY U GUYS FORGOT 
AGE OF EMPIRES 2


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> F1 challenge 99-02 modded to 07


 20/10 for F1C (not modded one).

The Best F1 Sim so far, & the mods beat the crap out of those Console F1 games.

-----------------

@fun2sh
AGE OF EMPIRES 2

5/10
i dont like this genre of games. 
-----------------

Road Rash


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 13, 2007)

tomb raider legend


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 13, 2007)

31.75/10 
Defcon


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

6 / 10
max payne 2


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

10/10

Serious sam:second encounter


----------



## csczero (Aug 13, 2007)

6/10

Thief : The Dark project


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

6/10

Bhagat singh


----------



## krates (Aug 13, 2007)

0/10 for india 10/10 

dhoom


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

1/10

Need for speed:MW


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 13, 2007)

it deserves more than 10/10


C&C 3


----------



## csczero (Aug 13, 2007)

8/10
Splinter Cell : Pandora tomorrow


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

4/10
Rainbow Six Vegas


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

6/10

True Crime : Streets of LA


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 13, 2007)

5/10

Elder Scrolls 4 :Oblivion.


----------



## chicha (Aug 13, 2007)

not played that.
so 0/10(no offence).
no one voted for "Oni"


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 13, 2007)

oni.... kool... forgot about that one... 8/10... i liked it


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

oblivion : 10/10

far cry


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

10/10

Colin mcrae dirt


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

8 / 10 

Test drive unlimited


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 13, 2007)

^ 8/10 

Dave :d


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

9 / 10

Graw


----------



## nithinks (Aug 13, 2007)

6/10

Blood Omen 2


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

hmmm not played 

Need For Speed : Most Wanted


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

10/10

Need for speed carbon


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 13, 2007)

10/10

motocross madness 2


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2007)

One more rate thread.....
Anyways..

Counter strike : Condition Zero


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2007)

^4/10
Donkey Kong


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 13, 2007)

6/10.

Commander Keen


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2007)

9/10

mast hai re

Freedom Fighters


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

9/10

Gears of war


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

8/10

NFS Porsche Unleashed


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2007)

15/10 

Road Fighter ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

7/10

Street Fighter


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

2/10

Project IGI


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

7/10

Call of Duty 2


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

9/10

Fifa 2007


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 14, 2007)

10/10

Pro Evo Soccer 2007


----------



## xbonez (Aug 14, 2007)

if FIFA got 10/10 then Pro Ev gets 11/10

STALKER


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 14, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> if FIFA got 10/10 then Pro Ev gets 11/10
> 
> STALKER


lol Pro Evo fan

STALKER gets 8/10


Age of Empires 3


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

8/10

Battlefield 2142


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 14, 2007)

100/100 for Mario Bros

My first video game

*mario.nintendo.com/


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 14, 2007)

Dx Ball :d


----------



## 123asd (Aug 14, 2007)

dx ball gets 5/10
how bout mass effect


----------

